# knoxx specops stock for hunting?



## Idek (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm curious about the knoxx specops stock. The knoxx website claims it is useful for hunting (in addition to tactical and defense applications). What kind of hunting would this work for? Would it be at all practical for bird hunting?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Depends on the rules where you live. Here in ND we cannot have more then 2 shells in the mag and one in the chamber (except for the spring snow goose hunt you can take the plug out). Most game wardens will fine you or worse if you are hunting with a gun that can hold more then the 2 shells in the mag. I got a mossberg and I could turn into an assalt shotgun but I would still have the plug for it and beable to hunt with it.


----------

